# Xray



## trwilson (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all!

I need help; one of our radiologists is questioning an order that we receive from our ER docs.  Order states two view hip, due to injury.  The techs are instructed, however, to xray one view of the hip, and one AP view of the pelvis.  Does CPT code 73510 cover this?  Also if a pelvis is being done, even if it's only view, does the doc need to include the pelvic view in his order?

Thanks so much for any help,
Traci Wilson, CPC


----------



## JSimpson (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes you need an order for the pelvis because there is a seperate CPT (72170-72190) for the pelivs.If the doc ordered hip you can only bill for the hip without an order so, if 2 view hip was ordered, 2 view hip is what you can bill. The only CPT that combines pelvis and hip is for an infant/child 2 view 73540.


----------



## martha37 (Apr 21, 2009)

*hip pelvis*

try 73520-52


----------



## dhuston (Apr 21, 2009)

Assuming this is in the hospital, the radiologists are considered treating physicians just like any other physician and they can do anything that's medically necessary.  If they feel that a view of the pelvis is medically necessary and they do a view of the entire pelvis plus a view of the hip then you can bill 73500 and 72170.  As for an order, the ACR says it's better to have one than not and your radiologist can do the order.  

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

